# Axolotl earth worm question..



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

*Just a simple one really, my axolotl is 3 and a half inches and I've just bought her some earth worms for the first time.... 
I assume I rinse them as there in soil? 
Also do I cut the worms up?

Thanks a lot :blush:*


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

I used to keep mine on a staple of earthworms right from 1-2". She was almost 18" when I lost her  Just make sure the worms aren't stupidly too big for her, use your own judgement 

They can and will take big ones but I once gave mine quite a large one and the damn thing turned around and crawled back out of her gills. Yuck.

Quick rinse off is all thats needed, some will tell you to purge them but I don't think its neccesary really..


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

J4MES said:


> They can and will take big ones but I once gave mine quite a large one and the damn thing turned around and crawled back out of her gills. Yuck.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

There is one small advantage to cutting or breaking earthworms, apart from presenting bigger worms in bite-size pieces, and that is that they then leak blood all over the place, which the 'phibs smell or or taste in the water. This usually gets the 'phibs into full hunting mode. It's not necessary, though, unless they really are having trouble finding food. As for the purging, no, it shouldn't be needed, especially for bought worms. I don't do it with wild-caught *earth*worms, either- their gut contents can add useful nutrients- just compost worms, who tend to feed on rott*ing*, rather than rott*ed* material- which can cause problems.


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

*Thanks for taking time to reply. I didn't even realise our local exotic pet shop sold them.. I was shocked when they replied yes. I ended up posting in the newt/salamander forum as well. Luckily I managed to get advice as well and I chopped the wormies up. I felt so so bad! All the parts wiggling as I chopped it was horrid:devil:.. Although my Lottlia loved them! 7 pieces of worm gone in a matter of minutes! :flrt:*


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

If you're not overly keen on slicing worms up, there's no reason why you can't either buy or collect smaller ones  make sure your collection site is free from Pesticides bla bla bla 

What else are you feeding your axy? Mine used to go barmy for prawns, mussels, bits of white fish and the odd bit of chicken. She took dried foods aswell which was always helpful !


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

*to be honest, when I got her the pet shop encouraged I bought frozen bloodworms.. But tbh I don't know anyone else who has one. So I am a bit confused on what to give her... She loves bloodworm.. But I think it must be boring for her. Any advise or feeding rota would be nice.. Apparently worms are the best for them, I'm glad she loves them  I love her to bits 


:blush:*


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

my axy is 14 now been kept on a diet of crickets, locust, guppies, pinkys. i would encourage you to keep ur axy on a good level of get fed insects. whilst earth worms are good i feel they are a better treat for the axy and the benefit of the crickets and locust is ofcourse you can gut load and make sure your axy is getting plenty of goodness! i know what most of you are thinking buy yourself a nice long pair of tweezers and feed ur axy the crickets that way, done this for years and i recon i have one of the oldest/ healthiest axy in captivity!


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

As above really. variety is the key. Steer away from love fish though, they have almost zero nutritional value and often Carry bugs and Parasites


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A variety is always good; it's worth mentioning though that earthworms are one or the best foods generally (much better than bloodworm), as they have an almost perfect calcium/phosphorus ratio.


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

I found bloodworms a good staple for very small axy's. They're far too messy and small for adults though.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Variety is definitely good, although I'd be opposed to using insects such as locusts as a primary diet due to their exo-skeletons.. a lot of great sources say earth worms as a main dietary source is beneficial, and my axolotls seem to enjoy them. I spice things up a bit with some daphnia, bloodworms and I also buy these "amphib" cubes from a local pet shop which they love. I will try again with insects, but the last time I chucked a locust in there it just scared them.
:2thumb:


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

the only insect that causes any issue is meal worms. scaring my one isnt an issue he has been in a custom made tank only 30cm high and 150cm long. he is a true suface feeder comes up like a croc and takes things straight from the hand!


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

My lot get fed mainly on earthworms, occasionally fresh water shrimp, fresh water fish slivers, smallish slugs, woodlice, snails and sometimes pellets. When my youngest son went through a phase of peeling garden snailsgasp they had those. I used to have a tank of feeder guppies and cherry shrimp too. I think the key really is to think what a wild axolotl would eat.


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

*Thanks a lot for all your replies.. You have all left me with lots of choices. I keep crickets in for my geckos. I did try her with some crickets (I didn't use tweezers though) I just dropped them in and drowned them :devil:. I think for the moment I'm going to stick to earthworms and maybe some bloodworm cubes as a change once in a while. Although I might look into other cubes or some live food too. I had a shock last night..I opened the fridge to get my crestie food out.. And there were earthworms all over my fridge!! God knows how they got out.. I spent like 30mins like catching and cleaning my fridge. Pains! 

Thanks again :flrt:*


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use earthworms as a staple, with bloodworm and prawn from time to time, especially at this point in the year when the ground tends to freeze up.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

Paul with the prawns are they fresh or frozen ones? Xx


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

You can frozen. Make sure they're defrosted fully first though


----------



## Bigezza09 (May 3, 2011)

where do you get your earthworms from?


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Dig em up


----------

